# Tripe



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

after reading thru here on the subject of Tripe dogfood I decided to buy some Tripett brand canned Tripe for my 'picky' pack.... I must say it stinks to high heaven but they sure gobble it up....gonna make me think twice about 'kisses' though..... guess it can't be any worse than kisses after chewing a Bully Stick....:tongue1:

question is..... is this canned food meant to be mixed with other stuff or is it OK to feed it all the time to them.... does it contain everything they will need healthwise??



.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have no idea Jan,but you brought back memories.I would come in from school and my dear old mum would be cooking tripe from the butchers in the pressure cooker,it stunk the flat out and you could pass a butchers and there it was lungs and the neck hanging up,showing my age now


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is not designed to be a complete food Tripett Dog Food | Review and Rating
Tripe was traditionally fed alongside biscuits in large kennels over here, and the dogs did pretty well on it, probably because it is balanced in terms of calcium/phosphurous unlike other meats. We feed it several times a week (frozen rather than canned) it is a big favourite, but obviously they have lots of other things too.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

That is the brand of canned tripe I have used in the past. It is not a complete food, it is meant as a topper or supplement. If a dog is fussy they will almost always eat something covered in tripe in my experience. Or stuff it in a kong and dogs not usually distracted by a kong will usually go crazy for that. Thays why I have used it in the past.

As part of my dogs raw diet they eat raw frozen green tripe from time to time too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

There is canned ZP that I use....it's tripe, lamb and venison mixed. All I can say even in this mix, there is a bad smell. Tripe is good for them though. Christie got me started on some dried tripe chews. These are quite easy to chew so they work for Prince too, and they don't stink!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks everyone..... I was using this *SITE *and it never stated anything about being a supplement only food.... and it is a 6 star food, not 5star as listed on Stella's*SITE*

now I'm confused as to which site is the one we should be using....


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the site I linked only rates out of 5 stars, so it got the top rating from both. it definitely looks like a great product, I would happily feed it as a stand alone meal, just not exclusively.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> There is canned ZP that I use....it's tripe, lamb and venison mixed. All I can say even in this mix, there is a bad smell. Tripe is good for them though. Christie got me started on some dried tripe chews. These are quite easy to chew so they work for Prince too, and they don't stink!


My kids love those


----------

